# How do you people feel on...



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2007)

A thread for posting links to stories/poems/whatever , not for critiques or anything, but just to share your stuff with other people? We'll throw down some rules so the thread doesn't go nuts (God knows I could flood a page with links, having over 70+ poems and a few short stories myself) Any other ideas?


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 7, 2007)

It's not a bad idea, but personally I'm not all that crazy about having a massive self-promo thread.  You'd definitely have to come up with a number of restrictions.

I'd rather either a) recommend good stories/poems/whatever (I love that "whatever" category)  written by other people (so it's not just "Go read my stuff please!!!") or b) maybe make threads for different categories of stories, to break it up a little.

I mean, I think most of us list our FA pages in our signatures.  I'd rather participate in discussions about writing and things like that (maybe have an "introduction" thread for people coming in -- I haven't gone back to the first page of the "looking for writers" thread, so that may be serving that purpose already), and let interested parties look into my stuff on their own.  

*shrug*  Just my two cents, though, and maybe I don't have enough info yet to judge.  What kinds of restrictions were you thinking about to keep the volume down?


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not really sure yet, it's just an idea, its unreformed, like raw ore, yes? In time it can become a shiny bar of steel  First thing however, is no, we cannot restrict who can post what, who are we..who is _ anyone _ to make a basis of judgement as to what is " good" enough to be allowed. It's the same with visual art, you can't enforce something like that. If this idea ever does become more, we'd have to rely on the integrity of people posting stuff up to not post something up with OVER 9000 errors. In the end, this is just an idea that _ could _ work, I don't think it will, it'll probably be better if we just go find people's pages via sig links like we have, but if you guys can find a way to make this work, I'm all for making the thread and sticking it.


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 7, 2007)

In some ways it already did work. Look through "Looking for Writers."


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know about this kind of thread. My suggestion is to table the idea for now and see if anyone comes clamoring for it. I think between the critiques thread and LfW, we're doing pretty well along those lines, as VW said.

Also, I'd love to get Looking for Writers stickied, FWIW.


----------

